# April Anonymous Authors...



## velo (Apr 17, 2020)

All of the entries are in.  Give them a read and put your guesses here as to who wrote what...but please refrain from commenting on the style or substance of the pieces so as not to unconsciously influence the judges.


Anon1	Tall Jonah	
Anon2	Every Word of this is True	
Anon3	Expidition to Earth	
Anon4	Close Encounters	
Anon5	Don't Pull When it Says Push	
Anon6	Jumping Jack Jimmy Jam Jones trip to the Moon	
Anon7	Inevitable	
Anon8	The Painting	
Anon9	Here Be Monsters


----------



## BornForBurning (Apr 19, 2020)

Tall Jonah: JenthePen
Jimmie Jam Jones etc: Epimethius??? (near-total shot in the dark here)


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Apr 20, 2020)

Tall Jonah - BigBagofBasmatiRice?
Every Word of This is True - Megan Pearson?
Don't Pull When it Says Push - Fatclub?


----------



## undead_av (Apr 21, 2020)

Expedition to Earth - bdcharles
Jumping Jack Jimmy Jam Jones trip to the Moon - rcallaci


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Apr 21, 2020)

Here Be Monsters - Mish
Close Encounters - Ralph Rotten?


----------



## velo (May 2, 2020)

Not only did undead_av take the LM Pulitzer this month, but they also made the only correct quess as to who wrote what with 
Jumping Jack Jimmy Jam Jones trip to the Moon - rcallaci

Well done!


----------

